# Maple ruff out



## steve bellinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Just thought I'd show a couple pics of that old gaudy maple I cut up the other day. This is the first one of what should be a bunch of really nice looking bowl, and hollow forms. Heck might even make a call or two. :)

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2014)

that's going to be special steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2014)

That one has lots to look at. Going to be nice when it's dry and sanded with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know who might want to look at that when it's finished. Looks like a real ugly piece of wood. Better send it to me after you've finished it so no one else has to suffer!

Awesome piece of wood, Steve! You better post pics whenever it gets finish turned and finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 12, 2014)

Steve that maple has character that is going to jump out when finished. Any soft spots that will need addressing?

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's gonna look sweet when she's done !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 12, 2014)

A lot of figure in that. It is going to be very nice when finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 12, 2014)

Wildly delicious !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

Man, your in hog heaven!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank all. This whole log is like this, maybe i'll cut up a few pieces of it and let ya all fight over it. That's if anyone likes turning wet maple. Just got home from working half a day, So maybe later on this evening. Ray no soft spots in any of it as far as I've seen so far.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> That's if anyone likes turning wet maple.



Never turned wet maple yet. Or anything wet yet! I'm guessing it turns nice when wet? (Can't wait to get my lathe back up and running and try making my first bowls!)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2014)

That is ne dandy hunk of wood and I can already tell the shape is going to be perfect for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Never turned wet maple yet. Or anything wet yet! I'm guessing it turns nice when wet? (Can't wait to get my lathe back up and running and try making my first bowls!)


Matt IMHO there's nothing better than turning wet maple. You can get 3 to 4 ft long curlies flying all over the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 12, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Matt IMHO there's nothing better than turning wet maple. You can get 3 to 4 ft long curlies flying all over the shop.



I'll have to get me some maple sometime and give it a try! Got some wet and semi-wet bowl blanks, though none of them maple, save for a piece of FBE, which is technically a maple, I believe. (I'm a flatworker - just got started turning and turned a couple things, then had to pack up the shop for our move before I could do any more. Can't wait to get my shop put back together and try and turn some stuff!)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2014)

how big is that bowl steve? and you forgot to send us those log location directions  must have slipped your mind


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Matt good luck getting the shop put back together. Duck just went and checked. This one is right at 14 x 6. Could of went up to 18, as that's the largest my lathe will do. Now as far as them directions go. Hummmmm you go on down to the holler and take a right at the top of the hill by the fire tower. Go till you see this old broken down house then head into the woods till you find my stash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 14, 2014)

That's going to be worth writing home about, Steve. Can't wait to see it finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

